# I made a La Pavoni Europiccola pressure gauge adaptor!



## angio (Jul 10, 2015)

I inherited my Europiccola from my grandmother and I have to say it has been an interesting ride learning how to use it. One thing I thought would help is if I added the absent pressure gauge which would allow me to monitor the pressure and help with consistency. As most of you are aware these are not generally available for the more recent versions of the europiccola so I made one out of brass. I have also made one from stainless steel but I personally like the brass.

Has anyone else made one of these? Does anyone think there'd be any interest if I were to offer some for sale?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

spend a little more time before going on a selling fishing trip man.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Nice gesture, but with only two posts under your belt I'm sure you'll understand to initiate a 'group buy' or to offer a service, at the very least you'll need a few more posts to gain a measure of trust within the rest of the forum.

I read that the older europicollas can be modded directly with the pro versions pressure gauge, whereas newer ones need an adapter of some sort due to different thread sizes.

It might be an idea to say how you did it, and what you used instead.


----------



## angio (Jul 10, 2015)

I recognise that I need more presence on this forum before I can start seriously offering stuff for sale. I read the rules before I signed up and they're pretty much identical to the newbies rules on the fountain pen forums I frequent.

With regards to the adaptor I made it on my lathe from a piece of 18mm hexagonal bar stock. The la pavoni pressure gauge uses a 1/8 bspt thread which is readily available as a tap but the more modern europiccola threads at the top of the sight glass are a really bizarre metric thread. The old style europiccola threads were m12x1.0 which is uncommon but a standard fine metric thread. I started with brass because it's much easier to turn than stainless steel and in particular the 316l steel I used for my currently installed adaptor.

If anyone has any any feed back on the shape and dimensions of my adaptor I'd appreciate it.


----------



## angio (Jul 10, 2015)

Meant to say that the m12x1.0 threads on the old europiccolas are the same threads as the professional's pressure gauge adaptor which is why they can accept the parts. The only issue is that the europiccola boiler dimensions mean that the pressure gauge is close up against the boiler hence the extra height on my adaptor.


----------

